# MQTT Anbindung an HASS mit WAGO 750-8212?



## Funkenzuechter (25 Dezember 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen,


ich habe einen PFC200 Controller in mein Haus verbaut (750-8212) der aktuell die ganze Steuerung von Haus übernimmt (Temperaturregelung, Jalousiesteuerung, Licht, Strom etc.).

Nun möchte ich gerne das ganze etwas schick Visualisieren.
Mein Gedanke geht in die Richtung homeassistant auf einem raspi 4 mit MQTT Broker.

So weit läuft auch alles schon (also der raspi, der MQTT Broker, die Anbindung von Controller an den Broker).
Jetzt geht es darum, den Broker mit Daten von Controller zu füttern.

Ich habe mir schon einige Tutorials angeschaut jedoch finde ich den Weg der Programmierung sehr umständlich. (also das Topic anlegen, jede Variable einzeln übertragen usw., vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich mit ST noch nichts programmiert habe)

Gibt es da vielleicht eine elegantere Lösung für einen "Neuling"?
Ich würde am liebsten all meine Variablen in WAGO-Controller komplett Freigeben und in homeassistant nur noch die Variablen tatsächlich auswählen, die ich benötige. (zum Beispiel Raumtemperatur usw.).

Im Endeffekt bräuchte ich jemanden, der sich mit MQTT in WAGO auskennt und vielleicht in einer kurzen AnyDesk Sitzung einfach mal kurz die Sache erläutert (ich programmiere dann schon selbst alles! Das soll nicht das Problem sein. Es geht mir um die Basics)

Oder findet ihr den Weg über Modbus einfacher?

Vielen Dank für die Diskussionsrunde
Gruß Peter


----------



## Blockmove (25 Dezember 2021)

Wenn du alle Variablen freigeben willst UND deinen PFC200 in eCockpit / Codesys3.5 programmiert hast, dann ist OPC UA der einfachste Weg.
Letztlich sind es nur 2-3 Mausklicks ohne irgendwelche Änderungen am bestehenden Programm.





Für Modbus gibt es beim PFC div. Möglichkeiten.
Es gibt einen grafischen Konfigurator oder du kannst Funktionsbausteine verwenden.
Beides läuft auf dem PFC stabil.

MQTT ist "Pain in the ass". Vorallem bei einer großen Anzahl von Variablen.

Zur Anbindung an homeassistent kann ich dir nichts sagen.
Ich nutz seit Jahren ioBroker.


----------



## Funkenzuechter (25 Dezember 2021)

ja sorry, ich hätte dazu schreiben gekonnt, dass ich in eCockpit programmiert habe.

Das OPC UA kannte ich bis gerade eben noch nicht.
Kann ich damit nur Variablen frei geben (also publishen) oder auch schreiben (sprich von HASS Richtung WAGO)

ioBroker oder HASS hält sich alles in "gleichgewicht"....
Würdest du mir dann eher Modbus zur Anbindung Empfehlen?


----------



## Blockmove (25 Dezember 2021)

Über OPC UA können auch Variablen geschrieben werden.
Vorteil ist, dass symbolisch auf Variablen zugegriffen werden kann.
Also kein Trouble mit Adressen.

Wie gut OPC UA in HASS weiß ich nicht.
Kannst ja mal schauen, wenn‘s nicht klappt, dann bleibt immer noch Modbus.


----------



## holgermaik (26 Dezember 2021)

Als Zusatz zu OPC UA
für den PFC gibt es eine separate Server Installation. Der originale in der FW bis 18 wird damit ersetzt. Ab FW 19 muss der Server nachinstalliert werden.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Als Zusatz zu OPC UA
> für den PFC gibt es eine separate Server Installation. Der originale in der FW bis 18 wird damit ersetzt. Ab FW 19 muss der Server nachinstalliert werden.


Hast du nen Link? Ich nutz bei meinem PFC100 den in die FW integrierten.


----------



## holgermaik (26 Dezember 2021)

OPC Server Firmware Erweiterung
Habe auf die schnelle nur FW 17 gefunden. Evtl. beim Support mal anfragen.


----------

